# Oil Change Spec. for 2.0 LTZ Manual



## dharam (May 16, 2013)

Hey Guys,
My name is Dharam Kapadia i am new to this forum and I am from India.
The only variant available in india is the 2.0 Diesel engine of Chevy Cruze.
Further I would request you to please create a sub category for 2.0 Diesel Engines.

I have done 45K KMS / 28K Miles and its due for an Oil change. I gave my car in the chevy work shop and they only have one option which i am not convinced with.
If anyone has a good knowledge of Diesel engine or if anyone have a diesel cruze please share some option on oil change.

I researched a little and came across dexos2 5W30.

Please list a few more if you guys can.


Thanks & Regards

Dharam Kapadia


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome! We have only a handful of diesel Cruzes running around North America right now, so information is scarce on this forum. Diesel cars in general are rare in North America. Almost all our passenger cars are petrol for various reasons. 

From my understanding, dexos2 is GM's global specification for diesel engines. Here's a link to the dexos Information Center: GM dexos information center The list is updated regularly. I hope you can find a oil that works for the dexos2 specification.


----------



## samc (Oct 22, 2013)

dharam, send me your contact details asap at [email protected]


----------

